# Oldham pub or wildcamp overnight



## cancunia (May 5, 2021)

I need to meet up with some friends in Oldham for food & drink during the day and want to overnight somewhere nearby. I'm wondering if anyone has suggestions about pubs that allow overnights in the car park or somewhere that I can park up & overnight? It can be outside of Oldham, but needs to be accessible via bus or tram. Maybe towards Saddleworth or similar somewhere around Oldham around  for a walk out the next day.

Thanks


----------



## izwozral (May 5, 2021)

Oldham Edge (Whitehouse Inn) (Oldham) Public House is on the POI map and there are a couple of car parks near by on there also.


----------



## cancunia (May 5, 2021)

Thanks, I saw that & also the Church Inn at Uppermill. I've tried to contact both, the WhiteHouse phone was engaged the 3 times I tried & am waiting to hear back from the Church via the contact form on their web site. Both places have their plus points, the Whitehouse is walking distance & Sam Smiths while the Church has it's own brewery and is close to Saddleworth with a bus every 30 mins to Oldham. I'll report back when I have more info.
If anyone has any other suggestions, I'd be grateful to hear about them.


----------



## Pauljenny (May 5, 2021)

I would be very pleased if the Sam Smith pub allows overnighting..
The Chairman was dead against it, last time I raised the question with them.
The.... Society Of Disgruntled Disheveled Elderly Motorhomers, (. S.O.D.D.E.M ) , has been boycotting them for years.


----------



## mistericeman (May 5, 2021)

Church inn is usually very friendly with prior notice (ideally ringing) if you drink and buy a meal.... 

Level/Parking can be tight if you've a large ish motorhome
Not sure it's fully open yet though


----------



## Astevens84 (May 6, 2021)

You can try here. Stayed there once. Good for a night. https://goo.gl/maps/7tzLAc9kpi9pmwZU9


----------



## cancunia (May 6, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> Church inn is usually very friendly with prior notice (ideally ringing) if you drink and buy a meal....
> 
> Level/Parking can be tight if you've a large ish motorhome
> Not sure it's fully open yet though



Thanks for the info, I'll call them if no reply to the contact form. I'm not going for a couple of weeks, so hopefully they'll be open by then. My van is not too large so it should fit OK.


----------



## cancunia (May 6, 2021)

Pauljenny said:


> I would be very pleased if the Sam Smith pub allows overnighting..
> The Chairman was dead against it, last time I raised the question with them.
> The.... Society Of Disgruntled Disheveled Elderly Motorhomers, (. S.O.D.D.E.M ) , has been boycotting them for years.


'Them' being Sam Smiths in general?


----------



## Pauljenny (May 6, 2021)

Yes, The " Old Man ", was dead against it, when I last talked to their customer service dept. 3 years ago..
Mind you, things change.. 
Worth contacting them again..? After the last 18 months ?
If a lot of us bother them, they might realise that there's a market.
Just contact customer services.


----------



## cancunia (May 6, 2021)

Tried to call the Whitehouse, phone engaged again / still so am guessing there's something amiss.


----------



## mistericeman (May 6, 2021)

cancunia said:


> Thanks for the info, I'll call them if no reply to the contact form. I'm not going for a couple of weeks, so hopefully they'll be open by then. My van is not too large so it should fit OK.



The food there is fantastic BTW....


----------



## TJBi (May 6, 2021)

cancunia said:


> Tried to call the Whitehouse, phone engaged again / still so am guessing there's something amiss.


Googling White House Inn Oldham Edge brings up a result showing it to be permanently closed.


----------



## cancunia (May 7, 2021)

TJBi said:


> Googling White House Inn Oldham Edge brings up a result showing it to be permanently closed.


Yep, there are some other search results that suggest it was re-opened in 2019 but Covid will have closed it for the duration.  It's always a shame to see a pub closed permanently so will keep a look out, unfortunately the number is still engaged today so not too hopeful. If it's on the POI, they may have allowed overnights before so worth a bit of effort.


----------



## st3v3 (May 7, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> (ideally ringing)



Ha!


----------



## mistericeman (May 7, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> Ha!



I have spent so much time (and money) drinking and stuffing my face up there... 
I have a membership card ;-) 

The owner does appreciate a call until he knows you though and is a cracking bloke


----------



## st3v3 (May 7, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> I have spent so much time (and money) drinking and stuffing my face up there...
> I have a membership card ;-)



Nice


----------



## andrewS (May 19, 2021)

cancunia said:


> 'Them' being Sam Smiths in general?


A family member works for Sam Smiths as a farm manager and lives in one of there properties , the list of things they can't do is quite long, No Satellite Dishes and no caravans allow to be parked/stored on the farm. So I would not expect this to change anytime soon In regard to parking in there pub car parks


----------

